#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2014,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility

## amos.0119

IIIT Bhubaneswar owes its origins to the initiative of the Government Odisha. It is a result of the desire of the Government to establish a world class institute of Information Technology in the state. The Institute has been registered as a society in Nov 2006. The Management of the institute is in the hands of a Governing Body, consisting of representatives from the Government of Odisha, Leaders from the IT industry and eminent educationists.

*Year of establishment :** 2007

Affiliation : Autonomous Institute

Mode of admission: J*EE mains and OJEE*

Connectivity:*
Nearest Airport : Biju Patnaik Airport, Bhubaneswar
Distance from Airport : 12km
Nearest Railway Station : Bhubaneswar Railway Station, Master Canteen Chowk
Distance from Railway Station : 8km*

Available Branches in Engineering :*
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationElectrical and Electronics Engineering
*
CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS) 2013-2014:

                                                            GE                 OBC                   SC                 ST*
BRANCH                                     OPEN  CLOSE   OPEN  CLOSE   OPEN  CLOSE  OPEN  CLOSE
Civil Engg...................................4690.....5289........1769....2088........919.....1121........330....359
ComputerSc and Engg................3035....4097..........907....1483.........681......907........350....441
Electrical Engg............................3396....4371.........1059...1723.........854......957........284.....367
Mechanical Engg.........................3094....4674.........1272...1727........680.......862.......177......397*


Placement 2014:*
Total Students Placed: 156
Recruiting Company: Mastek,Tech Mahindra,TCS, Sankalp Semiconductors,Capgemini India, IBM - GBS, Infosys,ITC Infotech, Samsung.*Fee Structure 2014:*
The following fees are payable on admission for Semester-I:
Tuition fee
Rs.90,000 for first semester (Payment should be made for acceptance of seat allotment)
Caution Deposit
Rs. 10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)
Seat Allotment Fee
*
*
For 1st round of allotment:
Students allotted a seat in 1st round, have to pay Rs. 10,000/- as Seat Allotment Fee and Rs. 90,000/- as tuition fee advance. Once, this payment is made, the seat allotment to the student will be confirmed and the Tuition fee advance will be adjusted against payment of Full Semester tuition fee.  In case a student cancels the allotment, the seat allotment fee of Rs. 10,000/- WILL NOT BE refunded. The tuition fee advance will be refunded as per the seat CANCELLATION GUIDELINES.
From 2nd round of allotment onwards:
If a student is not allotted a seat in 1st round of allotment, he/she has to pay Rs. 20,000/- to participate in further rounds of allotment.
Student who has been allotted a seat in 2nd/3rd/4th round has to pay Rs.80,000/- as Tuition Fee Advance to accept the seat
If the student is allotted a seat in some programme in 2nd/3rd/4th round of allotment, and does not want to join, only Rs. 10,000/- will be refunded out of Rs. 20,000/- paid.
If the student is not allotted a seat in any programme after all allotment rounds, an amount of    Rs.19,000/- WILL BE REFUNDED while retaining Rs.1,000/- as processing charges. 
A student can also cancel to participate in further rounds of allotment i.e. in 3rd/4th rounds before allotment of seats, an amount of Rs.19,000/- will be refunded.
All refunds and payments back to the student will be either electronic transfer if electronic payment is used or return of DD sent by the applicant or a new DD for the amount to be refunded.




*Hostel fee 2014:
*Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
UG1 Girls - Rs 10,225 per semester
UG1 Boys - Rs 12,250 per semester(Subject to revision)
Mess Charges Rs. 15,000 for semester I  (to be adjusted against actuals )


*Important Dates:
*1st August 2014    ..............Reporting of UG1 Students
2nd August 2014..............English Diagnostic Test & Aspiration Survey to UG1 Students.Parents Meet.
4th August 2014    ..............Beginning of class work for UG1 students.




*The Campus:*
Our campus is located in Gothapatna in the outskirts of Bhubaneswar. It is a compact 23 acres campus which will house classrooms, laboratories, library, hostel, faculty living quarters, sports facilities, auditorium and more.
*
Classrooms:*
There will be a set of classrooms in multiple formats to accommodate variety of needs of the programmes. The class rooms have state-of-the-art features:
Air conditionedNetwork and Internet accessMultimedia ProjectorsTablet PCsAudio systems etc.
*Labs:*
There are numerous Laboratories being planned to encourage learning and research. Some of these are:
Physics LabChemistry LabNetworking LabParallel Computing LabMultimedia LabEmbedded Systems LabMicrocomputer Lab... and many more
*Faculty Living Quarters:*
Two multi-storied buildings are planned to accommodate 64 Faculty living quarters. These will be 2BR and 3BR quarters with a modern design and well-built facilities.*

Sports Facilities:*
Tennis courtsBasket ballBadmintonPlay ground to accommodate
Football
Cricket
.. and more





  Similar Threads: IIIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility College of Engineering Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility KMBB College of Engineering and Technology Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility Gandhi Institute for Technological Advancement Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility Silicon Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility

----------

